# Sunglasses make my eyes ache -- anyone else?



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

All my life, I've not been able to wear sunglasses. Looking through any lens, even a clear one -- even the high-end sunglasses -- cause my eyes to ache. Fortunately my eyes are brown which helps. I've just gotten used to living without them. Anyone know why this could be? Or have this problem yourself? I've always had good vision, never needed glasses.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Can't say I've ever heard of something like that...but have you seen an optometrist about it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Seriously...talk to an opthamologist (they actually look at your eyes).

Riding with glasses...even with clear lenses...will help prevent eye injury from flying debris (or the crash that follows).

Do you wear glasses/contacts for vision correction? If not, it could be that your eyes aren't used to a lens in front of them. I know when I get a new lens, things are wonky and I get dizzy for a few minutes until I get used to the new optics. After that, everything's fine. I remember that effect was a bit more serious when I got my first pair of glasses.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh wait, I forgot. I've been wearing shooting glasses for bugs the last few years, occasionally, and those are ok. But those sit farther from my eyes. Maybe that's the difference. I used to try to wear sunglasses for a few hours to see if my eyes would adjust but about 15 min. into wearing them they'd start to ache and they'd ache until I took them off. 

So optha, rather than opto? Mmm...ok. I dunno. I'm so used to not wearing sunglasses now that I don't miss them but I'm guessing it would good to have some UV protection. I've just never met anyone else who has that reaction. I am more protected with brown eyes right? They're deep-set too which might help. ?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

cannesdo said:


> Oh wait, I forgot. I've been wearing shooting glasses for bugs the last few years, occasionally, and those are ok. But those sit farther from my eyes. Maybe that's the difference. I used to try to wear sunglasses for a few hours to see if my eyes would adjust but about 15 min. into wearing them they'd start to ache and they'd ache until I took them off.
> 
> So optha, rather than opto? Mmm...ok. I dunno. I'm so used to not wearing sunglasses now that I don't miss them but I'm guessing it would good to have some UV protection. I've just never met anyone else who has that reaction. I am more protected with brown eyes right? They're deep-set too which might help. ?


I've never seen an ophthalmologist myself, my optometrist does look at my eyes, tho, and rather thoroughly. I'd start with an optometrist personally in any case. Don't know about brown eyes having an advantage UV wise, have seen that darker colored eyes tend to have certain advantages in high glare situations over those with lighter colored eyes.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*you are not alone*



cannesdo said:


> All my life, I've not been able to wear sunglasses. Looking through any lens, even a clear one -- even the high-end sunglasses -- cause my eyes to ache. Fortunately my eyes are brown which helps. I've just gotten used to living without them. Anyone know why this could be? Or have this problem yourself? I've always had good vision, never needed glasses.


I can't/don't wear sunglasses either.
If they are polarized sunglasses they screw up my depth of vision.
Anything other than expensive prescription grade sunglasses have
some distortion I can see. After losing one too many I quit.

I've always had very good vision.
20/15 when I was in my 20's/30's.
Now it's more like 20/20 at 60+ years.

I have to wear reading glasses of different diopters depending on whether
I am reading the morning paper, working at the computer or watching TV.
But beyond 20 or 30 feet I can count the flight feathers of passing a hawk.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have never had issues with lenses but I have to wear glasses that have straight arms. If I wear the ones that curve downward behind my ears the pressure causes me to get bad headaches. My eyes will ache though when they get tired.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

How about snow/moto goggles? Those sit further from the eyes (usually) like shooting lenses do. They also have a foam surround to prevent wind/debris in. Might look completely ridiculous if you ride xc though, lol. Other than that I'd get some professional opinions, as I haven't heard of this myself.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Might be that your eye can see the lens and not through the lens that is causing your headache.

I drive with polarized lenses but it bugs the hell out of me when I walk or ride with them to the point that I rather go without them everywhere but in the car,


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I wear smith optics for riding. I can wear them all day. The spoiler model is sweet. Interchangeable lenses. I use the polychromatic lenses.
they are quite expensive though.
Worth trying out at a local dealer if you can find one.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't go outside without sun glasses or I get a massive headache and dizzy spells.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ask yourself...*

1) how many eyes do I have and

2) if I damage them, will they grow back?

See a qualified eye doctor, specialist, or similar. Asking for opinions in a bike forum about eye protection might get you some answers, but they also might be dead wrong.

Just my humble .02, Jim


----------

